# "natural" besseae



## eteson (Dec 5, 2013)

This one is a besseae from Ecuador, it is a "natural" one.
I am amazed by the color... i have some much more selected besseaes but this one has something that I can not explain... wildness?


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 5, 2013)

wildly beautiful I would say.


----------



## Hera (Dec 5, 2013)

It looks like it has good substance too.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 5, 2013)

It has a very good red color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2013)

Migrant13 said:


> wildly beautiful I would say.


Well said!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2013)

Yay besseae!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2013)

Great color!!!! Jean


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 6, 2013)

For a wild plant it has amazing color. The shape is a great starting point to breed with. I thinkit would be good to get more wild genes back in to some of the select lines but you ddon't want to compromise there good qualities to much, so this would be a great plant to try it with. It looks like the growths are fairly close together. Does it not climb to much? The tag looks like you crosses it with something. Did you? What did you cross it with?


----------



## eteson (Dec 6, 2013)

I have some plants from the same locality (Loja in Ecuador) and all of them with not stoloniferous growths (like dalessandroi but much smaller)... . Most part of them has pretty ugly flowers but a couple are like this, with a very good substance, amazing color and short floral stem.

Cheyenne do you mean to cross it with a selected one? I have some good besseaes from the US breeding lines... I like your idea... in addition wild plants are more vigorous.

I crossed it with lindenii to get something similar (if not the same) to Maria Glanz.


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes, I mean to cross it with one of the line bred selected ones. That way you get back some of the wild genes into the line. Hopefully that will give the selected ones some more vigor and maybe it will pass on some of that great red color. I find a lot(no all) of the line bred ones have more of an orange red color. I know some are really red but they are hard to find. Your looks RED!


----------



## eteson (Dec 6, 2013)

Lets try...
Thanks a lot Cheyenne


----------



## Kyle (Dec 6, 2013)

eteson said:


> I have some plants from the same locality (Loja in Ecuador) and all of them with not stoloniferous growths (like dalessandroi but much smaller)... . .



Interesting. That would be in the same general area as P. dalessandroi.

The pouch is interesting on the pictured one. Very much like dalessandroi.

Kyle


----------



## gonewild (Dec 6, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I thinkit would be good to get more wild genes back in to some of the select lines but you ddon't want to compromise there good qualities to much, so this would be a great plant to try it with.



Just curious why you would want to go backwards and introduce wild genes?


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 7, 2013)

Because For one I think that this particular plants that has been shown has really great color. So hopefully that could be passed on to some of the more line bred clones that have great shape but usually a more orange-red color. Also many time I have seen the seedlings have increased vigor after breeding back some wild genes, compare to line bred plants. I do not know why this is but it is what I have experienced. I have seedlings of armeniacum from line breeding and then seedlings from a line bred plant crossed to a old collected plant. Both treated the same and the ones with the wild genes are very easy growing and fast.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice and interesting flower!


----------



## Missgreen (Dec 8, 2013)

Eliseo- if you ever decide to go on trip to Europe and bring plants for sale, please let me know in advance.


----------



## Missgreen (Dec 8, 2013)

Out crossing brings vigor back into the line


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2013)

It could be a somewhat natural hybrid if it grows close to where dalessandroi are
Very nice color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

